# Made a Tasty Grinder Today



## baking fool (Jan 18, 2006)

after getting my french bread home & cutting it open i noticed that it was still slightly warm inside from the grocery store's oven i assume  (the store had just opened). anyway i opened it up like they do at quizno's (or subway, etc obviously) & then put in the following:
lots of oil/vinegar on both sides (2/3 olive oil, 1/3 balsamic shaken, not stirred)
120g mortadella
120g prosciutto
120g genoa salami
120g capicolli
provolone cheese
pepperoncini peppers with stems cut off
salt & pepper

put it under the broiler for 5mins, turned it so it cooked evenly for ~3mins more & it was ready. i took it out, closed it up & mashed it down with a frying pan & some weights for ~10mins to squeeze all the flavours together. dang i wish i had remembered to put on some shredded lettuce before closing it up, but it was still very tasty. next time i want to try it with a treccia, which (at MY bakery anyway) is a braided loaf roughly the same size as a french loaf & has oregano sprinkled on top. i asked a guy at work if he thought that would work & he said no because it would probably fall apart due to the braiding. i think if i cut it into only 4 pieces it would stay together ok.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 18, 2006)

You scoundrel!  Now how am I going to get excited about my tuna on rye that I packed for lunch?


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2006)

I love grinders!!! Great recipe!!!


----------



## auntdot (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like you are getting close to a muffaletta, my favorite sandwich. At least with the choice of meats and cheeses.

Have not made one in a while, but now that you bring it up think I may have to soon.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 19, 2006)

that's called a classic italian sub or hero around joisey/nyc. i mean, the actual choice of meats varies a bit from place to place, but otherwise, that's it sans shredded lettuce, and thin sliced tomato and red onion. like you said, it tastes best when left to sit compressed for a while, so the viniagrette soaks thru everything.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds yummy. I never buy those spsecialty cheeses or meats as they are really exspensive here. O but sounds so good.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 19, 2006)

Another American English lesson arises for Ishbel:

grinders, subs, hoagies all are names used to describe sandwiches of this type.  don't know if you get them in Scotland/UK.


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 22, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Another American English lesson arises for Ishbel:
> 
> grinders, subs, hoagies all are names used to describe sandwiches of this type. don't know if you get them in Scotland/UK.


 In Ireland you might encounter a sub (the biggest cities like Dublin have Subway restaurants) but you'd be more likely to find a bap, a sarnie, a ploughman's sandwich or a stuffed roll. Lol, I just like to call everything like we did at home in Canada (lol, my house growing up that is), a sub! DH calls them "panini"


----------



## licia (Jan 22, 2006)

Would a hero be in the same category?


----------



## baking fool (Jan 22, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> Would a hero be in the same category?


 
yes, hero, hoagie, grinder, sub... they're all different names for the same thing, at least if the joy of cooking is anything to go by.


----------

